# Control de temperatura



## linus (Nov 1, 2008)

Tengo un circuito con un sensor de temperatura que da como respuesta entre 0 y 5 voltios de tensión.

¿Cuál es la forma más barata y sencilla de conectar a un calefactor (220V AC) para que se disparase a una cierta temperatura (por ejemplo a 2,5 voltios)? 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

Relee de estado solido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=10106


----------



## pepechip (Nov 1, 2008)

Tienes que conectar previamente un comparador con un amplificador operacional


----------



## linus (Nov 6, 2008)

Gracias, 

un par de cosas:

Entiendo que el amplificador me hará saltar un relé de 5 voltios cuando el sensor me dé 2,5 voltios?

¿Qué conexiones tendría que hacer?

Perdonad pero como veis solo tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electronica...


----------



## elece13 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lo que estas buscado hacer es un sistema de control ON-OFF para el control de temperatura. No es muy caro lo que quieres hacer, necesitas conectar tu señal del sensor (entre 0 y 5v) a la entrada negativa del OPAMP, te recomiendo el LM324, y un potenciometro para el control de tu voltaje de referencia conectado a la entrada positiva del OPAMP, en Vs+ pon 5v y en Vs- pon a tiera, de esta forma estas ocupando el opamp como comparador de tal forma que tengas de salida 5v mientras la temperatura sea menor a la de referencia, y cuando la temperatura supere el valor de referencia te estaran saliendo 0v.

la salida de este circuito lo puedes conectar a un transitor en configuración de switch y éste a un relevador donde conectaras tu calefactor.


----------



## linus (Nov 30, 2008)

Buenas,

He realizado el circuito que me comentas, pero con un OPAMP UA741CN de la casa ST, que es el que tenía a mano.  No he utilizado los voltajes que me comentas porque no tenía un transformador de 5V, pero entiendo que debería funcionar igual.

He conectado 9 V a Vs. Cuando la entrada - es superior a la + me da como salida 9V, pero cuando es inferior no me da 0 sino 1,8V ¿cuál es el fallo?

Gracias.


----------

